# Alimony



## Tom3567 (May 24, 2012)

I know that in MN the court will ultimately make this decision, but just a few questions about assets/finances as I embark on this process.

For a little background, we have been married for 14 years, are very financially secure, and both middle aged. We live well below our means. I bring home $240-280k per year. We don't have car payments, credit card balances, etc. Probably around $150k in retirement account and $250k invested in the market. Wife has worked part time here and there (even after our daughter was in school full time)... has a bachelor degree, but hasn't wanted to work outside the home.

So, the questions/facts are:

- Assuming the assets get split up evenly, she will walk away with a new car that's fully paid off, $150k in cash and half of the retirement account ($75k). Will the court take that into consideration when determining alimony payments? She will have quite a buffer to live on.

- Based on the experience of others, what kind of high and low ranges of alimony could I be looking at here?

- I plan to pay for our daughters private school and any other expenses that come up (sports, trips, etc).

- There has been no infidelity. She does have a diagnosed medical history of depression, anxiety, etc.

- Assuming around $1500/month in child support, but just a guess based on some research....


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Not really sure what your laws are. In AR I got $1000 monthly for 5 years (I picked the five years for every year he cheated on me) but I also got 1000 in child support for two children. He was a dentist so the courts looked at how long it would take me to obtain a better job, as in schooling.


----------



## t2b7b (Jul 14, 2013)

Tom3567 said:


> I know that in MN the court will ultimately make this decision, but just a few questions about assets/finances as I embark on this process.
> 
> For a little background, we have been married for 14 years, are very financially secure, and both middle aged. We live well below our means. I bring home $240-280k per year. We don't have car payments, credit card balances, etc. Probably around $150k in retirement account and $250k invested in the market. Wife has worked part time here and there (even after our daughter was in school full time)... has a bachelor degree, but hasn't wanted to work outside the home.
> 
> ...


1. You bring home $280,000 yearly.
2. Your wife brings home essentially $0 yearly.
3. You and your have dependent children.
4. Your wife has a diagnosed medical condition.

Tom - You are about to find out why no male living in the USA should ever sign a contract of marriage. You are about to get finacially screwed by the Family Court System to a depth you cannot comprehend:
- She will get custody of the childern.(Mental Issue or Not)
- She will remain in the home. You will lose your home.
- She will receive substantial alimony payments from you.
- She will receive substantial child support payments from you. 
- She will be awarded far more than 50% of retirement accounts and savings.......she has children to take care of.

Frankly you will never recover financially from what the Family Court System is about to do to you. I estimate the Family Court System will transfer 80% of the family net worth to her - you get the remaining 20% and the privalge of continuing to go to work - she will sit home and cash the checks you send to her.

You are financially doomed. So try to learn to enjoy the simple things in life that are free, like a beautiful sunrise - because that is all you will be able to afford.

Oh and one other thing - if you lose your job and cannot afford to make the alimony and child support payments mandated by the court you go to jail. Think I am kidding........do some on-line research.


----------



## Tom3567 (May 24, 2012)

Well there you have it! Certainly hoping for a balanced outcome, but I'd give up all the cash for a peaceful and healthy home. Will report back after speaking with some attorneys that see various outcomes every day.


----------



## t2b7b (Jul 14, 2013)

Tom3567 said:


> Well there you have it! Certainly hoping for a balanced outcome, but I'd give up all the cash for a peaceful and healthy home. Will report back after speaking with some attorneys that see various outcomes every day.


Tom - You are hoping for a "balanced outcome" from the Family Court System......and you are a married man, with dependent children, and you have a wife who has no income who has a mental disability........please write back and let us know how "balanced" the outcome is.

You may want to start educating yourself.......

Men Going Their Own Way Forums.


----------

